# sub-contracting for lowes or home depot



## jhweatherby (Nov 18, 2006)

opinions subbing for these. Thinking about it but would like feedback. and comments on home warranty companies.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Check here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't stoop, you can work less for more$. Why would you want a "boss" again? You want to do top quality work for happy customers who will recommend you to their friends.


----------



## cnis (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a friend that does flooring for Lowes. He keeps his crews busy and paid doing Lowes jobs in between the high end jobs he sells himself.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a buddy who worked and did heatr installs for HD. it was a horrible experience for him. He no longer accepts any work from them, his biggest complaints were, communication from the store, the amount they wanted to pay, and the time to get paid.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Not advisable. Installation rates are comicable. Non allowable up-charges anymore . We killed them for a while.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Check here:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php


No , click here......

 ROAD APPLES.. watch out


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We did it for awhile. The real money was made in the extras sold directly to the customer. A gray area where the customer needs what the store doesn't supply and prohibits the sub from providing.

But any money you make will be offset by the damaged or misordered product you will be forced to buy. Another gray area where they have the leverage.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

You have to apply. The very last step will ask you to pay $50 to submit your application.
https://www.hdserviceproviders.com/


----------

